# Kids say the darndest things!



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, my daughter has just come to the realization that there are bears in the woods.

Now this tent that she has been sleeping in just doesn't seem like enough protection.

She said to me, "Mommy, this tent is like a twinkie for the bears and we are the cream filling!"

:rotflmao1:

I laughed for thirty minutes straight, I swear!

I have been affectionately calling the tent the canvas mansion... I think it needs a rename. The Twinkie Tent!!!!

It is perfect since the tent is tan and white!!!!

I think I will get that image off of the twinkie wrappers and get an iron on made and put it on the canvas over the door. Or would that just be inviting the bears to eat us??????


----------

